# Prolotherapy for CFS/Fibro?



## Guest (Sep 12, 2003)

Has anyone ever heard of or tried this for treating CFS/Fibro? I've used Prolotherapy (injection based controlled infalmation) for other ailments but not this. I've heard it can be 100% effective. More info at www.wheatons.com


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Paul, please check your Private Messages, thanks.


----------

